# Aires nr cadiz



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone know of anywhere nr Cadiz with access to the city and space for this w/e carnival please?

Mike


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry I can't help but I've bumped this up so more people wiil see it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, probably too late but...

There is a well known stopover across the bay and by the beach at El Puerto De Santa Maria, we've used it a couple of times...

36.58577 -6.23565

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=22558

There are a few other possibles on CCInfos but the one I mentioned is the best IMO.

Didn't know it at the time but you can get a catamaran across to Cadiz from El Puerto for about €2.65 each.

http://www.catamaranbahiacadiz.es/index_eng.php

There is also parking listed on Campercontact at Cadiz itself but no experience of that one...

http://www.campercontact.com/en/spa...41/cadiz/40896/motorhome-parking-parking.aspx

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is an excellent and very convenient private one at the Cadiz end of the causeway. Bus stops outside or walk into town. We have not stayed there but passed it as we drove in in a hire car last year. Given that it is Carneval I would guess it will be rammed however. Have you looked on the La Paca website ? Not got good enough WiFi here to give you link or coordinates. We were driving from Roche / Conil on the road through San Fernando. The aire was on the narrow spit of land between the beach and the CA 33 road.

I think it was Playa Victoria


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

My vote goes to the parking in el Puerto de Santa Maria.
Plenty of space when we've been there, 24 hour security, and you can get the ferry across to Cadiz about every half hour if I remember rightly.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Is the area between Algeciras, Cadiz and Portugal worth spending time, maybe with visits to Granada and Sevilla, or not the best?
This is an area of Spain that I do not know!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a very beautiful area Grath. Tarifa is lovely and the coastline there is a windsurfers paradise, lots of golden beaches and lovely views to Africa. The lovely beaches and views continue on the coastline north. Lots of wildcamping available. Also there used to be an ACSI site about half way towards Portugal. The parking & ferry at El Puerto de Santa Maria is good. There's a campsite there too. Cadiz and Jerez are definitely worth a visit, lots of historical interest.......and the sherry!
Seville is definitely worth a visit. There's a campsite (it's next to the airport tho) with a reasonable bus service to town.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for this info. Timely for me . 
I may be able to report back on some of it as, assuming I get my van back on the road (hopefully next Monday, we are planning a short break from here in Portugal around to Cadiz which we have never visited.
I was planning to stay at what looks a very grassy aire at Sanlucar de Barrameda ( listed in Camperstop Europe) near to Jerez and then maybe drive around to the car park by the old town Cadiz , listed in Campercontact , but might try that CA 33 suggestion from Grizzly if I can find it , though there is nothing listed there in any of the books or websites I use.

As to the area generally. That coast road around to Algeceiras is very beautiful with lovely beaches and plenty of wilding spots. But VERY windy...which is why it's loved by the wind surfers. Believe it or not it's also known for Great White Sharks !!
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Wilmannie and Garcia, you have a great time. We tought Portugal can be windy>
We are not so much into wild beaches, as not really into lying on the sand, but are quite happy to watch kite surfers etc!
We also like small harbours or boaty activity!
We have to decide very soon where to go, Southern Portugal or South Western Spain, or try to cram both in, but then you tend to miss things!
Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wilmannie said:


> It's a very beautiful area Grath. Tarifa is lovely and the coastline there is a windsurfers paradise, lots of golden beaches and lovely views to Africa. The lovely beaches and views continue on the coastline north. Lots of wildcamping available. Also there used to be an ACSI site about half way towards Portugal. The parking & ferry at El Puerto de Santa Maria is good. There's a campsite there too. Cadiz and Jerez are definitely worth a visit, lots of historical interest.......and the sherry!
> Seville is definitely worth a visit. There's a campsite (it's next to the airport tho) with a reasonable bus service to town.


Agree with you about Seville but unless the site near the airport has re opened it closed 2006/7.

There are 2 Aires near to the centre and a site at Dos Hermanas.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks A142 ref the Seville site, only used it once as the airport noise was ferocious!
Good to know there are Aires tho.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

One reservation I have, is it might be too busy for us, as every man woman and dog seems to have gone to Spain and Portugal recently.
If we do find it so, we will head up north:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> One reservation I have, is it might be too busy for us, as every man woman and dog seems to have gone to Spain and Portugal recently.
> If we do find it so, we will head up north:smile2:


That's one reason we decided to go elsewhere this year, seen loads of reports about it being chokka, especially down the south, although a lot of the over-winterers should all be heading back by now.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> That's one reason we decided to go elsewhere this year,
> 
> Pete


Where did you go Pete ?

All the alternatives, except Morocco, are cooler than southern Spain with less predictable sun. We're not sun worshippers but want a change from grey, gloomy and wet.

Southern Spain was busy though and even going north there were more people inland than normal.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Where did you go Pete ?
> 
> All the alternatives, except Morocco, are cooler than southern Spain with less predictable sun. We're not sun worshippers but want a change from grey, gloomy and wet.
> 
> Southern Spain was busy though and even going north there were more people inland than normal.


We haven't gone anywhere - yet.

We were going to Portugal again but have changed plans and are now off to the Peloponnese again for 3 months in a few days time. :thumbright:

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I am beginning to have reservations about going south:frown2:
I might go back to Galicia and Northern Portugal.
I wish everybody would bu$$er off and go to Morocco, leaving Spain nice and quiet>

edit
we did have hope that by the time we get there, the winter sunseekers would have left! but ?????


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wilmannie said:


> Thanks A142 ref the Seville site, only used it once as the airport noise was ferocious!
> Good to know there are Aires tho.


We used the site in 2006 to meet up with some friends in Seville, was a tad noisy, right underneath the runway.

Went back 2007 or 8, site closed down but gates open and occupied by gypsies who beckoned us in but we thought discretion the better part of valour and did a swift u turn and away to El Rocio.:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> I wish everybody would bu$$er off and go to Morocco, leaving Spain nice and quiet>


That's part of the problem, the French not going to Morocco because they can't get insurance I believe. They're all in bluddy Spain and Portugal instead.

Come to Greece with us Graham. :smile2:

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> That's part of the problem, the French not going to Morocco because they can't get insurance I believe. They're all in bluddy Spain and Portugal
> 
> Pete


I know this is the received wisdom but I'm not sure it's true. We saw far fewer French vans than normal over winter. Might have been the places we went but I don't think so.

What we did see far more of were first- timers from UK. We really ought to stop publicising what a good thing it is to do over- winter.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> That's part of the problem, the French not going to Morocco because they can't get insurance I believe. They're all in bluddy Spain and Portugal instead.
> 
> Come to Greece with us Graham. :smile2:
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, we would love to, but only have 7 weeks as Mrs G has a consultant to see. If we were going east, we would want much longer.
Maybe our second tour later in the year!
You have a great time:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fueled and gassed up today, before the budget and ready for our tour. All the extras I wanted, I have been fitted, including new tyres and the scooter rack is working well. Ready for the off:grin2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Fueled and gassed up today, before the budget and ready for our tour. All the extras I wanted, I have been fitted, including new tyres and the scooter rack is working well. Ready for the off:grin2:


Nice one, you sound as excited as we do, have a great trip. :thumbleft:

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just how rammed is it down there this year? This includes Portugal


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Grath said:


> Just how rammed is it down there this year? This includes Portugal


Well, keep us informed! Travel safely and have a great time!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Grath said:


> Just how rammed is it down there this year? This includes Portugal


Well, all I can say in the EAST Algarve, it's been OK .
Manta Rota and Vila Real Aires have been FULL all winter according to the local paper, and there's a LOT of wild campers in every beach area down to Faro. Cannot speak for West Algarve as we haven't been over there. (Don't much like the west bit...!)

The roads are not too busy , yet...as they will be in July and Aug, and in Tavira last weekend , on a nice day , and it was quiet in the evening.
Still relatively quiet in the shops ( as it won't be in July and Aug.).. 
Guess it's whatever you want??!!

I love it here...even on a cold day it's usually sunny and it rains little....and it' s absurdly cheap compared to France and even Spain these days.
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Garcia. We have just been looking at places, and the up to date reviews on Campercontact give the impression that it is pretty full along the Algarve. But, maybe it will empty a little as the winter campers go home and before the summer campers arrive.
We tend to like he quieter places further north, but weather is a different thing!
But we have done this area and wanted a change.
The impression we get is that the Algarve is a place to park and stay put, use other transport to get around. Up north, we could move and find other places quite easy!
Still to decide!>


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grath said:


> Just how rammed is it down there this year? This includes Portugal


As Garcia says the Eastern Algarve has been busy this year but not bursting, there have been places to stop even at Manta Rota but on the car park next to the official Aire, at the risk of being moved on though.

There are lots of other places to stop and the Algarve is not just the coast.

Things will quieten down considerably from now on, quite a few spaces on Camping Ria Formosa now but still plenty of comings and goings.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

mikenewson said:


> Anyone know of anywhere nr Cadiz with access to the city and space for this w/e carnival please?
> 
> Mike


I wonder if the OP found somewhere in the end?

Would be nice if he could let us know...

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Talking about wondering, I am wondering if Spain is so busy this year, maybe going to Italy would be better!
Or if all the French are in Spain, simply stay in an empty France!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ask yourself why all the French go to Spain in winter ?

Hmm...doesn't say much for French winter weather does it ? !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Ask yourself why all the French go to Spain in winter ?
> 
> Hmm...doesn't say much for French winter weather does it ? !


Ahr, but I am not, or was not going in the winter. I would be going next month in spring>


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grath said:


> Talking about wondering, I am wondering if Spain is so busy this year, maybe going to Italy would be better!
> Or if all the French are in Spain, simply stay in an empty France!


It has certainly been busier the last two Winters on the Eastern Algarve with lots more French but April and May are probably the quietest months of the year.

The French do tend to stay a little later than others but the exodus has started already, in the past there have only been a dozen or so tourers on site, which holds around 250, by the beginning of May when we head back to France. The best time of the year in my opinion although the weather is not guaranteed:smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Al42 said:


> It has certainly been busier the last two Winters on the Eastern Algarve with lots more French but April and May are probably the quietest months of the year.
> 
> The French do tend to stay a little later than others but the exodus has started already, in the past there have only been a dozen or so tourers on site, which holds around 250, by the beginning of May when we head back to France. The best time of the year in my opinion although the weather is not guaranteed:smile2:


Thanks A142, I take it you are there now!
We have 7 weeks and were thinking of western Spain and along the Algarve, but we are now considering maybe somewhere between Alicante and Malaga, leaving the longer journey for maybe later in the year when we will have more time.
OK, as an ex trucker, I can hit it down in 2 days, but I doubt I really want to!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes we are here from Nov until May.

I don't know whether you have been to the area of Spain you mention and what you like to do but the area and especially the coast around Mazarron and then down to Cabo de Gato is splendid and lots of places to stop off site.

We have spent a lot of time in the past around Los Escullos and Las Negras, spectacular especially if you like walking. Ignore all the plastic greenhouses on the approaches, there are none in the natural park.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Al42 said:


> Yes we are here from Nov until May.
> 
> I don't know whether you have been to the area of Spain you mention and what you like to do but the area and especially the coast around Mazarron and then down to Cabo de Gato is splendid and lots of places to stop off site.
> 
> We have spent a lot of time in the past around Los Escullos and Las Negras, spectacular especially if you like walking. Ignore all the plastic greenhouses on the approaches, there are none in the natural park.


No, although I do know Spain quite well, I have never been between Alicante and the border with Portugal.
Many times in mid and north, crossing at Badajoz and Villa Formosa.
I want to stop at Avilla and Salamanca as I have been through, but never had time to visit


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are coming down to the south west of Spain there are three aires worth visiting. Sanlucar is very popular and has been crowded but Rota, where we are at the moment, has space at the moment. El Puerto de Santa Maria is the nearest to Cadiz, you can catch the ferry or train from there to Cadiz quite easily. There is an aire at Chipiona but we have never stayed there.


Rota Aire: Av Punta Candor, 114
11520 Rota, Cádiz, Spain
36.638679, -6.391610

El Puerto de Santa Maria aire:
Av de Europa
11500 El Puerto de Santa María, Cádiz, Spain
36.599142, -6.220441

Sanlucar aire:
Calle Pedro Fernández de Lugo, 7, 11540 Sanlúcar de Barrameda, Cádiz, Spain

I hope this helps,
Christine


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

christine1310 said:


> If you are coming down to the south west of Spain there are three aires worth visiting. Sanlucar is very popular and has been crowded but Rota, where we are at the moment, has space at the moment. El Puerto de Santa Maria is the nearest to Cadiz, you can catch the ferry or train from there to Cadiz quite easily. There is an aire at Chipiona but we have never stayed there.
> 
> Rota Aire: Av Punta Candor, 114
> 11520 Rota, Cádiz, Spain
> ...


Thank You Christine, I will look into them!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We are on the Algarve at the moment to get away from the wet and miserable UK winter.
Guess what, 1500 miles to get here and it's bloody well raining.

Not 'appy. Grrrrr!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Landyman said:


> We are on the Algarve at the moment to get away from the wet and miserable UK winter.
> Guess what, 1500 miles to get here and it's bloody well raining.
> 
> Not 'appy. Grrrrr!


How long are you going to be down there Richard?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Grath said:


> How long are you going to be down there Richard?


We intend to gradually work our way east (we are near Lagos, in the west at the moment) and then into Spain and northwards over the next 3 weeks or so.
Been away just over 2 weeks and plan to be back to the UK around the middle of April.
Would be good to see you two if we are in the same area. :smile2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Landyman said:


> We intend to gradually work our way east (we are near Lagos, in the west at the moment) and then into Spain and northwards over the next 3 weeks or so.
> Been away just over 2 weeks and plan to be back to the UK around the middle of April.
> Would be good to see you two if we are in the same area. :smile2:


Hi Richard, shame our dates don't tally:serious: We are departing mid April, not decided as yet where to, but looking at Western Spain/ Portugal with Avilla and Salamanca thrown in!
Earlier today, I did look at the weather down there and I am sure it will get better for you:smile2:
Have a great time and regards to Kate
edit Have you found it busy and difficult to find spaces?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Grath said:


> Hi Richard, shame our dates don't tally:serious: We are departing mid April, not decided as yet where to, but looking at Western Spain/ Portugal with Avilla and Salamanca thrown in!
> Earlier today, I did look at the weather down there and I am sure it will get better for you:smile2:
> Have a great time and regards to Kate
> edit Have you found it busy and difficult to find spaces?


We drifted slowly through France and then a bit of a dash through Spain via Salamanca and over the border into Portugal.
Spent a few nights on aires and wilding beside a lake with plenty of room everywhere, as long as you don't leave it until late to arrive.
We arrived in the Algarve three days ago and went straight to a huge ACSI site near Lagos but it's not our sort of place so we are off to find some aires tomorrow. It's been nice to have hook-up and bar and restaurant on site but parts of the site are packed with Brits. Still plenty of vacant pitches though.
You might want to have a look at my blog (below, in my signature strip) for some ideas and pictures. I'm trying to update it while we have some wi-fi.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Landyman said:


> We drifted slowly through France and then a bit of a dash through Spain via Salamanca and over the border into Portugal.
> Spent a few nights on aires and wilding beside a lake with plenty of room everywhere, as long as you don't leave it until late to arrive.
> We arrived in the Algarve three days ago and went straight to a huge ACSI site near Lagos but it's not our sort of place so we are off to find some aires tomorrow. It's been nice to have hook-up and bar and restaurant on site but parts of the site are packed with Brits. Still plenty of vacant pitches though.
> You might want to have a look at my blog (below, in my signature strip) for some ideas and pictures. I'm trying to update it while we have some wi-fi.


 Thanks Richard, we will follow your latest blog with interest. I think like you, we prefer smaller places. We did Northern Portugal, down to Peniche, and it was good, I think maybe we would be dissapointed with the Algarve, except for warmer weather.
Village Portugal is good, built up high rise is not!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We came back to the Algarve because we had lots of brilliant holidays here in the past.
In those days it was fly down to Faro, pick up a hire car and stay in a nice villa with a pool. That was about 20 years ago and we haven't been back since. It all seems so much more built up now and we've only driven along the old N125 road so far.

We will have a trundle around and try some aires and perhaps 'Pedro's' and then back towards Spain.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think, we chase all these rainbows, dreams and memories, when we have already, previously found places that will be hard to beat.
Then on top of that, the aires are getting full to bursting point, the locals are getting upset, the plods get involved and out relaxation diminishes:serious:
Sometimes, I do think, why bother going further than France and Germany, and I do think the good times have gone and we are now on the last cycle of motorhoming as we knew it:frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Been in Portugal since beginning of December and never had problems with finding a stopover.
Large, popular places appear to be bulging at the seams (Silves, São Bartolomeu de Messines etc) but once only slightly off the beaten track plenty of spaces are available. 
Weather has been very changeable this winter and more rain than normal.

When the sun comes out its strong and warm and, thank goodness, the chill wind has died down.
We,ve had a great time over the latest few months but have been more static than normal. Saved a fortune in diesel but ate out much more.
Reccomendations are Barril de Alva, Camperstop Messines and Baragem Povoa.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grath said:


> Thanks Richard, we will follow your latest blog with interest. I think like you, we prefer smaller places. We did Northern Portugal, down to Peniche, and it was good, I think maybe we would be dissapointed with the Algarve, except for warmer weather.
> Village Portugal is good, built up high rise is not!


Bit more to the Algarve than high rise Vilamoura etc.

Plus lots & lots more both East & West


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We went around to the Cadiz area last weekend . Stayed at Aires in Sanlucar (dusty dirty busy with over 60 vans) Chipiona (grassy quiet sunny warm).
Drove passed the El Puerto aire (only 4 vans).
Used the car park near the old town in Cadiz. They said we could stay the night but wanted 16 e's for the privilege! Was ok for a visit to the town , though the town was packed and manic!
Very tight , full car park. Anything bigger than my little Hymer (6mtrs)and you won't get in or out!
Couldn't find the private Aire in Cadiz mentioned by Grizzly on page 1 of this post. Awed I the tourist office and they didn't know of it either.
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys
Any recommendation on where to stop near to Lisboa, campsite or SECURE aire, not the aire in the City.
We have the Scooter, but wouldn't be wanting to ride it far, down busy dual carriageways. Scooter into Lisboa, on suitable roads would be OK, oitherwise Bus or Train into the city.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I`d be interested in an answer to that question. Lisbon is on my list for a short break this spring, but I equally don`t yet know of an Aire near the city.
If you`re heading south to the Algarve after Lisbon, Grath, check out www.algarvemotorhompark.com
Run by a Belgian guy , his 2 aires at Silves and Falesia are well run, clean tidy and secure. 8 and 9 euros respectively ,includes hook up and wiFi.
Anyone with animals, take care tho. it`s caterpillar season here and the Falesia aire is right in the pine forest.
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> I`d be interested in an answer to that question. Lisbon is on my list for a short break this spring, but I equally don`t yet know of an Aire near the city.
> If you`re heading south to the Algarve after Lisbon, Grath, check out www.algarvemotorhompark.com
> Run by a Belgian guy , his 2 aires at Silves and Falesia are well run, clean tidy and secure. 8 and 9 euros respectively ,includes hook up and wiFi.
> Anyone with animals, take care tho. it`s caterpillar season here and the Falesia aire is right in the pine forest.
> Garcia


Thanks Garcia, the link is not working!
There is supposed to be an aire somewhere in Lisboa, a Portuguese M/Her told me, but also said it was a crime hot spot, and strongly advised me not to stay there. I think it is somewhere in the area of the train station and tram dock road!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like I misspelled that link

try www.algarvemotorhomepark.com

that should work.....

I`ll ask the few Portuguese people I know about Lisbon ....one or two have lived in Lisbon in the past


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Looks like I misspelled that link
> 
> try www.algarvemotorhomepark.com
> 
> ...


Great links Garcia.
the bloke who told me about Lisboa lived in Barrio Lavradio, near to Lisboa


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.campervanlife.com/locations/europe/portugal/lisbon

This is not a website I`ve seen before , but it has some info on Lisbon.

The friend I spoke to this morning , who worked in Lisbon for many years, suggested it would be folly to try and find free, city parking for a city visit to Lisbon.
She suggested the municipal camp site (about 6 k from the centre....link to it on the above link...with good public transport links ) would be safer.

Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> http://www.campervanlife.com/locations/europe/portugal/lisbon
> 
> This is not a website I`ve seen before , but it has some info on Lisbon.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Garcia, I have made notes on my map!
Great info
Seems your mate confirmed what the Portuguese bloke told me!
We will be going!

edit
I think we will be coming in from Avila and Salamanca, via Caseres, then via a stop or two, possibly the Baragem Landyman mentioned, then we will go across to Lisboa, before heading south


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Grath said:


> Thanks Guys
> Any recommendation on where to stop near to Lisboa, campsite or SECURE aire, not the aire in the City.
> We have the Scooter, but wouldn't be wanting to ride it far, down busy dual carriageways. Scooter into Lisboa, on suitable roads would be OK, oitherwise Bus or Train into the city.


There is an ACSI site at Costa da Caparica south side of the river. We stayed there a few years ago and from memory you can either get one bus to the ferry terminal and then the ferry across. Or you can get another bus all the way into the bus station in Lisbon. It's not a bad little campsite and the people in reception are very helpful with information about this.

Christine


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

christine1310 said:


> There is an ACSI site at Costa da Caparica south side of the river. We stayed there a few years ago and from memory you can either get one bus to the ferry terminal and then the ferry across. Or you can get another bus all the way into the bus station in Lisbon. It's not a bad little campsite and the people in reception are very helpful with information about this.
> 
> Christine


Thanks Christine good to hear your recommendation, as that one is in my sights:smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We stayed at the Costa de Caparica site and easy bus/cycle and ferry ride into Lisbon. 

The area felt a little run down but good to be away away from the bustle of the city and to arrive by boat.


----------

